# Congenital Cataracts



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone have any experience here?
I was informed by the vet yesterday that Malachi has cataracts in both his eyes. Diabetes was ruled out as the cause, meaning he must have been born with them. I'd really appreciate any personal experiences with this. Thanks..


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I know that human cataracts are sometimes formed due to an iodine deficiency. Maybe that is one source for k9 cataracts too. I use kelp power to make sure the dogs get a supply of Iodine as they need it and can't create it naturally. I'm sure there are different foods that are also good but seaweed has the largest source of iodine.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting..thanks for the info. I'm going to have to look into that further. Thanks so much. The vet didn't mention that as a possibility. But I'll be getting a third opinion in regards to his eyes and diagnosis. Two vets came in at once and both said that he has cataracts in both eyes..but I will be taking him to an opthamologist once his more pressing issues are addressed..


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

Yes I had a GSD with HC born in the early 90s M Willis traced the source in his pedigree
UK KC registed name Hilpsford Hannibal


----------

